
Deep Internationalization for Gboard, the Google Keyboard - GuiA
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.01218
======
0b0001
Thanks to the tremendous efforts! Whenever the GBoard is updated (on Android;
the iOS version is just a subset), you can feel the progress that has been
made.

------
pmezard
Ucmkv des c de WWF fréter de nul ‘lu erexef de d s des ad SAaa aaa and s

